# Vaping Introduces DNA-Damaging Chemicals Into Mouth Cells in New Study



## Darth Vaper (21/8/18)

https://www.inverse.com/article/48256-vaping-dna-damage-cancer-risk

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## RichJB (21/8/18)

When a study doesn't give figures, I disregard it immediately. This is a typical example:



> They analyzed these samples and found that four out of the five vapers had elevated levels of formaldehyde, acrolein, and methylglyoxal when compared to the five control subjects.



What does "elevated levels" mean? There is a base level of formaldehyde in the air around us. If that base level is 18ppb and, after vaping, I have 19ppb, do I have "elevated levels"? Picking apart the lexicon, this appears to be the code used in media releases:
* levels a fraction of a fraction of a percent above environmental level: "elevated levels"
* levels a fraction of a percent above environmental level: "alarming levels"
* levels that are very slightly higher than environmental levels but still below Occupational Exposure Limits: "deadly toxins"

Also, why is it that they're always _definitely sure _of the effects whenever they find a chemical that they deem harmful, but _totally uncertain_ of the effects when they don't find chemicals they deem harmful? Again, an example:



> Now, new research presented at the annual meeting of the American Chemical Society shows e-cigarette use can have worryingly permanent effects, contributing to DNA damage associated with oral cancers.



How do they know it's "worryingly permanent" if they don't know the long-term effects? 

In short, my BS sens-o-meter is at "elevated levels" right now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (21/8/18)

methylglyoxal has been shown to have some antimicrobial benefits as well as the ability to kill cancer cells.

Why is this dangerous?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/8/18)

Still wont stop vaping. My mouth can then fall off, ill suck on the mod through my nose

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/8/18)

Yeah... does that mean I will finally become the incredible hulk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/8/18)

Oh please. I have done worse things in my youth, vaping is the best thing that has happened to me so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/8/18)

If you have the will to watch people who know very little about vaping watch the ACS conference here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (21/8/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If you have the will to watch people who know very little about vaping watch the ACS conference here.



Watching this overstressed and burned out my BS’ometer.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

